# Sandisk 64GB CFexpress does not support RAW video on EOS-1D X Mark III?



## Bishop80 (Aug 27, 2020)

On Canon's website for the EOS-1D X Mark III, there is a footnote for the main product photo that says:
_"The Sandisk 64GB CFexpress card does not support RAW video recording"_

Is this a limitation of the camera or the card?
I haven't found a similar note in the Video White Paper.
5.5K RAW 5472x2886 @ 59.94 would have a data rate of 2600 Mbps per video white paper.
And the card specs indicate " up to 800M*B*/s write speed ".


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2020)

Issue with the sustained write-speed of the Card


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Issue with the sustained write-speed of the Card



Yep. "Up to" means exactly that: it might momentarily reach 800MB/s, but sustained speed is likely to be much lower. That's marketing for you


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 28, 2020)

This is one reason why I went with the Prograde Cobalt. Prograde publishes their sustained writes, and Cobalt is faster and more expensive than Gold.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 28, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> This is one reason why I went with the Prograde Cobalt. Prograde publishes their sustained writes, and Cobalt is faster and more expensive than Gold.


Yeah and it gets really expensive when you buy the Gold first and cannot return it... Ask me how I know


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 28, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Yeah and it gets really expensive when you buy the Gold first and cannot return it... Ask me how I know


The higher the memory capacity of the prograde gold cards, the faster the write speeds. By the time you get to 512 GB, they they are actually pretty fast; but still don’t match the Cobalts.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> The higher the memory capacity of the prograde gold cards, the faster the write speeds. By the time you get to 512 GB, they they are actually pretty fast; but still don’t match the Cobalts.



I just wish there were a decent non-S*ny option in the 128 GB range. Lexar has a bit of a bad reputation for reliability.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 29, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Yeah and it gets really expensive when you buy the Gold first and cannot return it... Ask me how I know



So true! When the specs came out for the R5, I looked at the max bitrates, an that's when I decided on the Cobalt, even though there were many "deals" for the gold and slower cards from other manufacturers. Right now, I don't intend on shooting 8k, but i like to know my media can support it if I want to try.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 29, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> So true! When the specs came out for the R5, I looked at the max bitrates, an that's when I decided on the Cobalt, even though there were many "deals" for the gold and slower cards from other manufacturers. Right now, I don't intend on shooting 8k, but i like to know my media can support it if I want to try.



That's kind of where I'm at, but with one more added complication: Because I don't expect to get all that much use out of such things, I don't want to blow a thousand bucks on a card. (Besides if I manage to fill a 1TB card, I will have, in one fell swoop, added at least 30% to the amount of data I have stored. I can't do that too often!)

So I want a 128 GB card that works, and these companies make their small cards too slow.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That's kind of where I'm at, but with one more added complication: Because I don't expect to get all that much use out of such things, I don't want to blow a thousand bucks on a card. (Besides if I manage to fill a 1TB card, I will have, in one fell swoop, added at least 30% to the amount of data I have stored. I can't do that too often!)
> 
> So I want a 128 GB card that works, and these companies make their small cards too slow.



I hear you; there are definitely some growing pains being at the leading edge of technology, and the R5 is at that edge. I've only really used a "fast" ProGrade UHS-II card with the R5 so far. I just got the CFexpress card, but I still don't have a reader (on backorder). I'm also waiting on the L-plate. Once I get those two pieces of equipment, then I expect to try some video.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 30, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> I hear you; there are definitely some growing pains being at the leading edge of technology, and the R5 is at that edge. I've only really used a "fast" ProGrade UHS-II card with the R5 so far. I just got the CFexpress card, but I still don't have a reader (on backorder). I'm also waiting on the L-plate. Once I get those two pieces of equipment, then I expect to try some video.



The reader I can buy locally, and will...but that shop has one card that's not fast enough... and S*ny. Whom I do not want to give one rusty zinc cent to.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 30, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The reader I can buy locally, and will...but that shop has one card that's not fast enough... and S*ny. Whom I do not want to give one rusty zinc cent to.



I bought one of the highly regarded Sony Tough SD card (UHS-II). After about a year and a half, it started to corrupt files. Having an unspported DLP TV years ago was a big headache. Didn't think they could mess up SD cards... but then they had a large recall. Which is one reason why I've decided to use ProGrade exclusively.


----------

